# Search & Rescue (SAR)?



## OhItzJimmy (May 16, 2015)

Who's a SAR volunteer or employee? Where do you work or volunteer? I live in SoCal and most of the Mountain Search & Rescues you need to be or become a Reserve Sheriff Deputy. I only know 1 place that you don't need to be a Reserve Deputy. I am looking into becoming 1. Any insight from SAR members of what will help me become 1? Type of training, or classes that will help me become 1?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 16, 2015)

I believe there are several teams in San Bernardino and Riverside county that don't require you to be a reserve deputy.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 16, 2015)

Our SAR Team doesn't require you to be a reserve deputy. All but 2 personnel from my Agency are Paramedics though.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (May 17, 2015)

I volunteer in Texas and we do not have any requirements that involve more "in-depth" training (PD, EMT, Fire, etc.) past ICS 700, 800, and that kind of simple stuff (We do require EMT-B in order to be credentialed with our MD, but that's a different story). That said, we adjust who we on-board depending on our needs at the time, which may involve preferring folks with experience and certifications. But no, no Reserve LEO requirement here. That said, I do not know of any teams in Texas that are identified as volunteer SAR that have this requirement. 

Regarding helpful qualifications, it really depends on what type of team it is. For instance, the team I am on does technical rescue in addition to ground and canine SAR, but one of our sister teams is strictly canine search. That said, pertinent qualifications help. For us, certifications within civil services helps big time. As well, having taken SAR and ICS related courses is a bonus. Same stuff that would build your resume.


----------



## Tigger (May 17, 2015)

Most SAR work here is done by fire departments and EMS. Since we all full time and most of fire is volunteer we are usually the first medical people in scene. We don't do searches (there is a county volunteer SAR program), but if we know where the patient is we'll head in with are stuff and await the fire department's plan for extrication while we take care of any medical aspects.


----------



## OhItzJimmy (May 17, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I believe there are several teams in San Bernardino and Riverside county that don't require you to be a reserve deputy.



Must just be LA County then.


----------



## Summit (May 17, 2015)

OP Do you want to volunteer or work it as a career? What side of it? Wilderness? Tech Rescue? Search?


----------



## OhItzJimmy (May 17, 2015)

Summit said:


> OP Do you want to volunteer or work it as a career? What side of it? Wilderness? Tech Rescue? Search?


I would do whatever I can to work or volunteer. What side? Not sure, didn't know there were sides. Probably Wilderness though. I thought SAR did pretty much everything.


----------



## Summit (May 17, 2015)

I was unclear: what part of it attracts you the most?

Some larger teams do make you choose a specialty or maybe two specialties. Other teams will use you for everything you can do.

If you are looking to volunteer, the advice is totally different than if you want to make it a career. Can't tell you much about CA, other than there is a great diversity in their scope and requirements (like anywhere).

Here is a list of MRA teams in CA:
http://www.mra.org/teams/us-teams/california-region

NASAR SARCON is in Estes Park, CO in June and will offer good training:
http://www.nasar.org/

Some training translates well to all SAR ops, and some specialty training really is applicable depending where you are located.


----------



## CALEMT (May 21, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Riverside county that don't require you to be a reserve deputy.



This. Little late to join the party, but I know for a fact that you don't have to be a reserve deputy for SAR. Below is the link to the Riverside County Search and Rescue team(s).

http://www.riversidesheriff.org/volunteer/search-rescue.asp


----------



## CentralCalEMT (May 24, 2015)

I know Kern and Tulare Counties do not require you to be a reserve deputy. Remember to look outside of LA County. Many things there go against common sense. With the large wilderness areas in Central CA that have thousands of campers, hikers, and outdoor enthusiasts, there are multiple SAR teams that, while they area affiliated with the Sheriff, do not require you to be sworn law enforcement.


----------



## 100R05 (Jun 30, 2015)

What team do you want to join? The LASD Level II modular academy is a lot of fun, I just graduated this year. If you only want to work SAR, their really is no benefit to being a Level I.


----------

